# My Rescue/30 Gallon Tank



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

Tomorrow I will be getting a rescue betta from petsmart for 3.29 including tax. I hope to let my little sister name it so she can have something to comfort her when she feels sad. I have a ten gallon tank that is ready to go and i will be keeping it in the ten until it looks like it can go with my community tank which is a thirty gallon tank. 

I am buying medicine tomorrow also so we can treat it for any possible diseases or illnesses. I have one question though. What should i feed it because i have bloodworms, normal betta food, tropical flakes. I was just wondering what to feed it because i didn't know if it would have to be something special. 

Also any name ideas for my sister to pick from, by the way she is a four year old. 

Thanks BYE BYE

:-D


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Be ready to move the betta out of the 30 gallon just in case it doesn't like that big of a tank or his tankmates.

Your sister should start thinking about her favorite books or kid's shows and name the fish accordingly:

Curious George
Babar
Paddington
Clifford
Elmo

etc.


----------



## ebettalover963 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sorry about the delay but it's not a rescue it's a young halfmoon cutie male


----------

